

Show HN: Better domain names shown on HN (Greasemonkey script) - there
https://github.com/jcs/better_hn_domains

======
there
here's an animated gif showing what it does on the current frontpage:
<http://i.imgur.com/ZNo0D.gif>

------
aw3c2
Would be great if you could add support for selected sites like
github.com/USERNAME(/maybeevenrepo), code.google.com/PROJECT etc.

------
shinuza
Cool stuff. I simplified it a bit :

<https://gist.github.com/1063836>

Should work on Firefox 3+ and Chrome 4+

